# tongue weight on a 12 row rotator planter



## joe farmal (Feb 14, 2021)

I have a 8743 white planter 12-23 row, rotator planter with liquid fertilizer. I want to pull this with a 8920 int. It is a drawbar puller. I have heard you need to support this drawbar. Is this true .Can I convert this to quick hitch 3 point . Which is better.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Joe, welcome to the forum.
The typical cat 3 drawbar is 2" x 3" with a 1.5" pin, rated at 3,900 lbs. A typical cat 4 drawbar is 2" x 4" with a 2" pin, rated at 11,000 lbs. If you have a cat 3 drawbar, and your load exceeds 3,900 lbs., you will need to reinforce it. I think your tractor's drawbar is cat 3.

I wouldn't convert to a quick hitch 3 point, reason being you are putting a lot of stress on your 3 point . Cost you money down the road.


----------

